# Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO



## mumble_GLL (3. August 2018)

*Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kühlflüssigkeit (destiliertes Wasser oder ähnliches) mit oder ohne Schutzwirkung. Was halt besser ist.
Ich habe allerdings noch nie eine AIO nachgefüllt bzw. neu befüllt. Wie mache ich das genau? Wenn ich die Pumpe bzw. den Kühlkörper abnehme wird die CPU doch beim einschalten des PC´s extrem heiss weil sie ja nicht gekühlt wird. Ich habe diesen Vorgang mal in einem Youtube Video gesehen. Da hing die AIO allerdings nicht im PC sondern einzeln auf einem Tisch.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Wenn du nicht genau weißt, was du machst, lass es am besten gleich sein.

Redest du von diesem Video? YouTube
Die Pumpe wird durch Überbrücken des 24 Pin ATX Steckers am Netzteil eingeschaltet, dabei sollte nichts anderes als die Pumpe angeschlossen sein, die restlichen Komponenten bleiben dann aus. Ich hoffe ich muss dir nicht erzählen, dass die Pumpe niemals trocken laufen darf...

Als Kühlmittel einfach dest. Wasser nachgeben, wenn du nachfüllen willst. Bei Neubefüllung kannst du wenig Glycol mit dazugeben, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Auf dem Video wird ein Schlauch mit einer Anschraubtülle verwendet.
Hier kann auch eine ganz normale 10mm Schlauchtülle  verwendet werden und ein 10mm Schlauch der aufgesteckt wird.

Die Tülle mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde haben, zum Beispiel: 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - Short - silver | Schlauchtuellen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Schlauch muss dann auch 10mm Innendurchmesser haben: ClearFlex60 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Schlauch was du nimmst ist egal, den brauchst du nur zum befüllen.

Kühlflüssigkeit einfach destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder mit Korrosionsschutz: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Es gibt aber noch ein Video ohne Schlauch zum befüllen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTTMwiTkZ-Y:158

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Befüllen solltest du in beide Fälle im ausgebautem Zustand, dann kann auch nichts passieren wenn was daneben läuft.
Am Netzteil was extern betrieben wird sollte als Abnehmer auch ein Lüfter mit angeschlossen werden, sonst kann das Netzteil auch Schaden nehmen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Bei einer AiO ohne Ausgleichsbehälter darf man auf keinen Fall zu viel einfüllen. Es muß ausreichend Luft im System (Radiator) sein, damit die Kühlflüssigkeit sich beim erwärmen auch noch ausdehnen kann. Andernfalls knallt es, und entweder ein Schlauch springt ab, oder irgendwas platzt.

Am besten man bestellt einfach einen günstigen AGB (zb. für 6,70€ KLICK) mit den passenden Fittingen, und baut ihn mit in den Kreislauf dazu.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Weißt du das aus Erfahrung oder hast du eine Rechnung für mich? Die Temperaturausdehnung des Wassers von 20 auf 40°C (als Beispiel) beträgt gerade einmal 0,55%. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch etwas explodieren soll, die Schläuche sollten das locker auffedern.


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch etwas explodieren soll...


WaKü explodiert (26.07.2018)

Und wenn du in meinem Thread kurz nachschaust:

CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

In Beitrag Nr.5, die Bilder der Pumpe, wo mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls aufgrund etwas zu hohen Drucks ein wenig Flüssigkeit ausgetreten ist. Aber klar, wenn man einen Schlauch verwendet, der besonders "nachgiebig" ist, dann kann es theoretisch sein, dass dieser den Druck komplett und über Jahre "abfedert". Dazu darf der Schlauch allerdings auch nie aushärten/härter werden bzw. seine Weichmacher verlieren!!!

Ich persönlich würde das Risiko jedenfalls nicht mutwillig, und auch noch komplett grundlos, eingehen. ^^


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Weißt du das aus Erfahrung oder hast du eine Rechnung für mich? Die Temperaturausdehnung des Wassers von 20 auf 40°C (als Beispiel) beträgt gerade einmal 0,55%. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch etwas explodieren soll, die Schläuche sollten das locker auffedern.



Die Wassertemperatur bei den AiO's bewegt sich eher bei ~60°C.


----------



## deady1000 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur bei den AiO's bewegt sich eher bei ~60°C.



Da fragt man sich fast wo der Sinn bei solchen kleindimensionierten Kreisläufen steckt.
Ich sage nur 120er Radiator mit Billigföhnlüfter.
Wenn schon WaKü, dann mindestens 280mm pro Komponente. 
Mehr = Kühler = Leiser = Sinnvoller

Zum Thema:
Entweder ein Komplettgemisch kaufen oder Konzentrat mit destilliertem Wasser.
Kostet beides etwa 10€. Würde zum Nachfüllen einfach destilliertes Wasser nehmen, ansonsten eine Fertigmischung.


----------



## Pikok (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei einer AiO ohne Ausgleichsbehälter darf man auf keinen Fall zu viel einfüllen. Es muß ausreichend Luft im System (Radiator) sein, damit die Kühlflüssigkeit sich beim erwärmen auch noch ausdehnen kann. Andernfalls knallt es, und entweder ein Schlauch springt ab, oder irgendwas platzt.
> 
> Am besten man bestellt einfach einen günstigen AGB (zb. für 6,70€ KLICK) mit den passenden Fittingen, und baut ihn mit in den Kreislauf dazu.



Das Stimmt nur zum Teil und kommt stark darauf an, wie die AIO gebaut ist bzw. ob Sie mit Druck klar kommt. Viele Asetek Produkte setzen auf ledigliches stecken, verkleben(klipsen ohne starkes Verschrauben des Gehäuses an sich). Zudem ist es oft ein "offenes" System. Bei der Silent Loop ist beides nicht der Fall. Diese setzt auf ein 2 Kammer System bedeutet Wasser kann nur stark austreten, sofern die Verschraubungen gelöst werden (6 Schrauben) auf der Unterseite, Der Deckel ist hauptsächlich "Design" und aufgeklebt. Ein Platzen wie bei der Corsair ist deswegen nicht so leicht möglich. Das gute bei der Bequiet, mann kann Schläuche tauschen und bsp. durch Tygon Norprene ersetzen bzw eine eigene Wakü bauen, die Pumpe kann man auch tauschen bei defekt. In meinen Augen ist es nahezu die Beste AIO, sofern man einschicken vermeiden will bzw.  die Garantie abgelaufen ist. 

Die ganzen Meldungen mit Pumpengeräuschen (Rattern) entstehen, da die Luft meist nicht ordentlich entweichen kann. Sofern man die Silent Loop einmal entlüftet und der Radiatorabstand groß genug ist, sodass Luftblasen in den Radiator steigen können hört man da nichts mehr (Bis auf das arbeiten der Pumpe). Viele haben Gehäuse wo der Radiator über das Mainboard drüber schaut und die Anschlüsse des Radiators auf  fast gleicher höhe der Pumpeneinheit sind, Luft kann somit nicht entweichen und sammelt sich schnell aufgrund des Designs in der Pumpe. Das Problem trifft aber auch auf andere AIO Besitzer zu die eine ratternde Pumpe haben. Das einzige Gehäuse was P/L das Problem behebt ist derzeit das Lian LI PC-O11DX und das ist in meinen Augen auch momentan das beste Gehäuse P/L und man brauch nicht gleich ein neues, sofern man ne Custom Wakü haben will. Weiß nicht warum ich noch nirgends die Lösung dazu gefunden habe. Nur entlüften bringt nur für einige Tage was, wenn der Abstand nicht stimmt. Sollte vielleicht mal einen Thread aufmachen


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



Pikok schrieb:


> Ein Platzen wie bei der Corsair ist deswegen nicht so leicht möglich.


"Nicht so leicht" ist kein "auf keinen Fall". Zumal die Corsair mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nur selten so extrem aufgeht. Siehe meine H100 (Posting Nr 5): CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Und auch die Schläuche der Corsair-AiO lassen sich problemlos tauschen. Der Boden der H100 wird übrigens von 8 Schrauben gehalten, plus 4 Schrauben die die kleine Pumpe in ihrem Sockel halten. Und der "Deckel" (in dem die Lüftersteuerung sitzt) hat hier ebenfalls keine abdichtende Funktion.

Was genau an der Silent-Loop jetzt nennenswert anders ist, bzw. eine Undichtigkeit deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich ist, wenn man sie komplett befüllt, und keine Luft im System läßt, hab ich nicht verstanden. Wenn du möchtest darfst du diesen Punkt (ominöses 2-Kammer-System) gerne etwas genauer erläutern.


----------



## Pikok (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*



INU.ID schrieb:


> "Nicht so leicht" ist kein "auf keinen Fall". Zumal die Corsair mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nur selten so extrem aufgeht. Siehe meine H100 (Posting Nr 5): CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)
> 
> Und auch die Schläuche der Corsair-AiO lassen sich problemlos tauschen. Der Boden der H100 wird übrigens von 8 Schrauben gehalten, plus 4 Schrauben die die kleine Pumpe in ihrem Sockel halten. Und der "Deckel" (in dem die Lüftersteuerung sitzt) hat hier ebenfalls keine abdichtende Funktion.
> 
> Was genau an der Silent-Loop jetzt nennenswert anders ist, bzw. eine Undichtigkeit deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich ist, wenn man sie komplett befüllt, und keine Luft im System läßt, hab ich nicht verstanden. Wenn du möchtest darfst du diesen Punkt (ominöses 2-Kammer-System) gerne etwas genauer erläutern.



Klar. Die Silent Loop besitzt ganz normale 1/4 Zoll Gewinde was das tauschen wesentlich einfacher macht, zudem ein Kupfer Radi( NexXxoS ST30) und die Pumpe kann bei defekt getauscht werden. Das man bei der Corsair AIO die Schläuche nicht tauschen kann, habe ich nicht gesagt. 
"Der Boden der H100 wird übrigens von 8 Schrauben gehalten"

Richtig der BODEN. Bei der Silent Loop ist der Boden mit 4 dicken/langen Schrauben befestigt und das Gehäuse separat an den Seiten senkrecht mit 3 langen Schrauben (Insgesamt 7 nicht 6, Sorry), das macht es nahezu unmöglich das das Gehäuse auseinander geht. Der Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus Bodenplatte, Zwischenplatte mit Dichtungen, Flüssigkeitsreservoir mit der Pumpenpropellerseite, dann die 2 Kammer für die Pumpenelektronik/Motor und diese ist komplett abgeschirmt und dort kommt wenn überhaupt nur wenig Wasser rein wo sich somit kein starker druck aufbauen könnte, dann kommt die verklebte Platte. Bevor da etwas abspringt bricht eher das Gehäuse an den Schraubengewinden.

Du solltest zudem auch mal bitte richtig lesen und dir nicht irgendetwas zusammenreimen:

"Was genau an der Silent-Loop jetzt nennenswert anders ist, bzw. eine Undichtigkeit deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich ist, wenn man sie komplett befüllt, und keine Luft im System läßt, hab ich nicht verstanden. "
Die Befüllung hat doch gar nichts mit der Undichtigkeit zu tun, sondern mit dem ratternden Geräusch, umsonst habe ich nicht die Passagen extra getrennt. Der Threadersteller kann doch auch genau deswegen nachgefragt haben. Die Silent Loop wird deswegen oft zurück geschickt und schlecht bewertet und die Lösung wurde noch nirgendwo derartig genannt. Die Silent Loop kriegt man als B-Ware (240-360) ab 45-72€, versuch mal dafür einen Kupfer Radi, mit Lüfter und Pumpe zu bekommen. Sofern man diese ordentlich entlüftet und ein geeignetes Gehäuse hat kriegt man eine TOP AIO die voll und einfach erweiterbar ist.


----------



## deady1000 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Suche Flüssigkeit für Be Quiet SilentLoop 240 AIO*

Du kannst zitieren mit 

```
[*QUOTE] Zitat [/QUOTE]

Das Sternchen muss natürlich weg
```

Ansonsten kannst du im erweiterten Editor dieses Symbol benutzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht auch am Smartphone... Wie man sieht.


----------

